# Marshall Class 5



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Does anyone here own and still play their Marshall Class 5?

I am considering one and wonder if there are any issues with them.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I owned one - great amps and well priced. They are louder than one might think. A little loud for practice and missing some horsepower with a loud drummer. The added power down feature helps for practice situations. No issues with the amp I had.

How are you plannng to use it?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Just at home-I heard it can get loud if you want the crunch-what are the cleans like?


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

I had two, great sounding but very annoying cabinet rattle that ruined it for me.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> Just at home-I heard it can get loud if you want the crunch-what are the cleans like?


The cleans are OK but the amp shines in the mid crunch realm of tones- I didn't have the cabinet rattle that others had.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

This is a pretty great video of the Marshall factory , with a class 5 demo..


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if you want a good practice amp for at home, you might consider
vht special 6
blackstar ht1 or ht1m
H&K tubemeister 5

unless it HAS to be a combo, i like head/cab because you can use a larger cab if you want more sound, or use your home cab with different heads. these days, just about all of them allow 4/8/16 ohm cabs. all of those new will probably be cheaper than a used class 5


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I used to own one that I played in the basement.
By the time I got the crunch tones it was _way_ to loud. I mean ear ringing loud.
So I sold mine.

My amp did not have the rattle, but, there is supposed to be a fix for amps that do have it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

aC2rs said:


> My amp did not have the rattle, but, there is supposed to be a fix for amps that do have it.



It doesn't always work. I had one and nothing solved it.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I had the head version of the Class 5 and thought it sounded great


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I had a head version. I enjoyed it for a while, but in the end I found that it wouldn't clean up enough when rolling the guitar volume back... it was all crunch all of the time at a volume in a band context. That was cool for a lead tone, but I wanted cleaner for a rhythm tone. If you want all crunch all the time then it might work for you.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Keep an eye out for a used SL-5. I think it is an absolutely fantastic amp. From clean to crunch. Takes pedals well and like singles and humbuckers all the same. 2 channel with a foot switchable reverb.


----------

